# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] ενυδρείο

## nikosman

σιγα σιγα και εγω θελω να φτιαξω το δικο μου ενυδρειο !!!!!
αλλα μου λειπουν ολα εκτός απο το νερο!!!!
μηπως καποιος εχει και θελει να μου χαρισει καποια απο αυτα που χρειάζομαι?

ο χωρος που διαθετω ειναι 55,5μ*30π

----------


## nikosman

αα ξεχασα θελω να βαλω τροπικα!

----------

